# My new meesers...



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

Hiya,

Thought I'd share obligatory pictures of my new pet meesers - the does are called Euphemia and Bathsheba, the buck is called Endeavour :lol:

All three -


Endeavour -



Bathsheba -


I'm working on taming just now so that's why there aren't any 'Phemie pictures as she's the most skittish - I forgot how meesers could jump like they're on pogo sticks :shock:


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

so cute


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

athiena14 said:


> so cute


Thanks, I'm chuffed with them!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very adorable!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

very nice, and good luck with them.


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you very much Fantasia Mousery and Jackiee - I hope they'll teach me the basics of breeding before I invest in some show line stock  I'll keep you updated anyway


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

So firstly they've calmed down hugely and they're just generally sweet and very little bother to look after except for their penchant for knocking down water bottles and making unsettling scraping noises doing the monkeybars along the mesh cage tops :lol:

Secondly both the does have had their litters, the pups are three and four days old now and nice and fat, with some already getting a wee bit of fur 

Between the two mums there are about 13 

Sorry for the terrible picture!

Anyway I'll keep you updated and hopefully won't have too many dramas


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry to jump on your thread, but would you mind telling me if you ever got your most skittish girl, Euphemia, to be hand tame (i.e. able to be picked up easily or even climbing onto your hand)? I am in the process of taming my three new girls who are very skittish and I'm looking for sources of hope that they will get there eventually! Thanks, Chris


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

Mionemouse said:


> Sorry to jump on your thread, but would you mind telling me if you ever got your most skittish girl, Euphemia, to be hand tame (i.e. able to be picked up easily or even climbing onto your hand)? I am in the process of taming my three new girls who are very skittish and I'm looking for sources of hope that they will get there eventually! Thanks, Chris


They've tamed down a huge amount - not 'hand tame' like my childhood pet mice but easy to handle for cleaning and all that kind of stuff... Just cleaning the cage / putting in fresh food etc has made them a lot calmer and I watched a youtube video of a woman sat in the bath with her mice to tame them down which I did a couple of times but to be honest I don't think it made that much difference and I felt stupid :lol:

Don't give up hope - I'm almost certain they'll be hand tame properly in a few more weeks.


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Pondering  I am trying the bath method too as I saw it on Youtube as well! I admit I did feel a bit daft the first time and my brother-in-law thinks it sounds like something off 'I'm A Celebrity..' but actually I think it is helping a little as my girls are getting more comfortable with running up my legs and arms, even if hands are still a step too far at the moment. I will keep trying and, like you say, with feeding, cleaning out etc too, hopefully they will be hand tame in another few weeks


----------

